# Univ of Tenn turf-grass - poa annua day



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

For those that are interested

https://www.facebook.com/UTturfgrass/posts/1611448465576837


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

While I'm a Bulldog at heart, I really do love all the agronomy and turf management stuff here in the South.

The SEC is an embarrassment of riches when it comes to that, even ABAC!


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

I've tried to get on the e-mail and social media lists for most of the turfgrass programs.

Auburn, Clemson, Georgia, Miss State, Univ of TN, Univ of AR, Texas A&M, and NC State seem to have an answer on most anything for warm season. I don't see stuff very often from LSU, Kentucky, UF, or USC that gets my attention. I'm sure they have stuff but it just doesn't come up when I'm researching a question.

Outside of the South, I tend to see Purdue, Ohio State, and Oklahoma State come up frequently.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Is no one else as excited as I am about this?!

Poa annua seems to me like one of those weeds that impacts both cool and warm season, it's a prolific seed producer, and has started to develop resistance to different herbicides; we all the reasons we need to be motivated to find a great way to control poa.

On this Univ of TN page there is a list of 47 different treatment lawn/fairway plots that are being tested, along with eight Bermuda putting green test plots, which may be of interest for you reel low guys.

I am extremely curious to see what treatments involve what percentage of success. The options include both pre-ems, post-ems, and pre/post combinations, of assorted methods of actions, at different times of year.

I went with #17 Monument + Barricade + Princep + NIS at 0.53 oz/A + 24.6 oz/A + 1 qt/A + 0.25% v/v, respectively, and have had great poa control this year.

It was interesting to me that Celsius, Certainty, and Echelon 4SC (Sedge-Ender) were not included as options considering how often I see them suggested on TLF for poa control; for full disclosure, I haven't tried using any of the aforementioned options so they could work wonderfully.

I am incredibly eager to see how Metsulfuron (Manor) does for poa control (although it's being paired versus being applied alone), along with post-em only tests of Monument #13/#30, and Katana #14/#31 (with NIS).

Here is Poa day 2017.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> Is no one else as excited as I am about this?!


I may just be living right, but annual bluegrass is not something I have ever had issues with.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Ware said:


> Movingshrub said:
> 
> 
> > Is no one else as excited as I am about this?!
> ...


There's several factors playing into my excitement.
I went to UT.
When I bought my house, our front yard was covered up with poa. 
I'm a bit of a science nerd so the method of action, resistance, ideal time, temp, ph, stage of application, all kind of piques the interest of a different part of my brain.


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

@Movingshrub after watching some of the 2017 video I have to say I am excited to see the 2018 version. I had a terrible POA issue this year which required me hiring out a company to come treat the areas. Granted, a lackluster fall pre-em app is what I am blaming on my outbreak, but it is still cool to see turfgrass practices from a university perspective.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

cnet24 said:


> @Movingshrub after watching some of the 2017 video I have to say I am excited to see the 2018 version. I had a terrible POA issue this year which required me hiring out a company to come treat the areas. Granted, a lackluster fall pre-em app is what I am blaming on my outbreak, but it is still cool to see turfgrass practices from a university perspective.


Where I am at mentally is:
I don't expect pre-em's to control everything and I'm worried about pre-em resistance.
I am hoping good post-em's will pick off anything that makes it past the post-em.
However, one example of this plan is fall prodiamine + glyphosate, except now we are running into poa that's resistant to both dinitroaniline (prodiamine, dithiopyr, pendamethalin) herbicides and also resistant to glyphosate. 
As a result, I want to make sure that my plan doesn't contribute to any future resistance, so I'm striving for 100% poa control, every season, involving a course of action that involve multiple modes of action.


----------



## raldridge2315 (Jul 1, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> I've tried to get on the e-mail and social media lists for most of the turfgrass programs.
> 
> Auburn, Clemson, Georgia, Miss State, Univ of TN, Univ of AR, Texas A&M, and NC State seem to have an answer on most anything for warm season. I don't see stuff very often from LSU, Kentucky, UF, or USC that gets my attention. I'm sure they have stuff but it just doesn't come up when I'm researching a question.
> 
> Outside of the South, I tend to see Purdue, Ohio State, and Oklahoma State come up frequently.


Well of course there is also Alabama and Ole Miss.. Wait, they don't have an ag school. I don't think Florida or USC does either. I don't know about Kentucky. I'm pretty sure LSU does. BTW, "War Eagle."


----------



## raldridge2315 (Jul 1, 2017)

Yesterday, while walking the lawn, I noticed quite a bit of poa coming up in the crack between the concrete gutter and the street pavement. I burned them out with my torch. Poa is not and never will be resistant to fire. Too bad we can't do that in the yard. If one plant get's by to produce seed, that's trouble. I don't know how many seeds one plant can produce, but it's a lot. I hate it when some say that they will just let them die off when the weather turns hot. The damage is already done when that happens.


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

Very impressed with the control from the Specticle Flo. Also, it seems the turf has responded the best in in terms of spring greenup.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

raldridge2315 said:


> Movingshrub said:
> 
> 
> > I've tried to get on the e-mail and social media lists for most of the turfgrass programs.
> ...


For many states, you have the ag and engineering school and the liberal arts school; Clemson vs USC, GA Tech vs UGA, Auburn vs Alabama.

I think Univ of TN is an exception, same thing with Florida, but even then it doesn't quite hold constant. I'm not turning to GA tech for ag stuff but I'm also not turning to UGA for engineers. The main stuff I've seen out of Florida that got my attention was a few documents regarding daily light requirements for different warm season grasses. Due to being in Alabama, I'll turn to Auburn's extension office publications as my starting point. Regionally, I turn to Clemson, Univ of TN, and Univ of GA as my primary sources for issues that apply to North Alabama. The other schools just seem to be places that have active programs that either publish a lot or at least do a good job of publishing so it can be found.

Just to be clear - there's a lot of information out there at a lot of difference places. Those are the ones that are the most beneficial to me right now.

I went to UT and Clemson, and my wife went to Auburn - so we tend to just stick with Go Tigers.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

raldridge2315 said:


> Yesterday, while walking the lawn, I noticed quite a bit of poa coming up in the crack between the concrete gutter and the street pavement. I burned them out with my torch. Poa is not and never will be resistant to fire. Too bad we can't do that in the yard. If one plant get's by to produce seed, that's trouble. I don't know how many seeds one plant can produce, but it's a lot. I hate it when some say that they will just let them die off when the weather turns hot. The damage is already done when that happens.


I'm so glad I'm not the only one who uses a torch. I do the same thing for the expansion slots in my driveway and plants trying to grow into the grout on my brick steps.

I wonder if there's any value to the previous approach of burning the lawn, in lieu of scalping, in terms of positive weed control and therefore, resistance management as well.


----------



## raldridge2315 (Jul 1, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> I wonder if there's any value to the previous approach of burning the lawn, in lieu of scalping, in terms of positive weed control and therefore, resistance management as well.


I hadn't really thought about it, but I suspect that there may be something to it.

I'm wondering if the fire department would issue a burn permit to burn a lawn. Several years ago, we had a large pile of trees and brush where we had cleared some land behind the church. The pile was about fifty yards from some houses. Getting a burn permit was not a problem They just wanted to know when we intended to set the fire.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

raldridge2315 said:


> I'm wondering if the fire department would issue a burn permit to burn a lawn. Several years ago, we had a large pile of trees and brush where we had cleared some land behind the church. The pile was about fifty yards from some houses. Getting a burn permit was not a problem They just wanted to know when we intended to set the fire.


My guess for the City of Huntsville is that my odds of getting a burn permit are some where less than zero.

I'm right in the middle of the city. My neighbors have wooden fences and years of neglected maintenance. As effective as a fire might be to remove their years of neglect, I doubt the fire department would endorse a burn permit due to my location.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

cnet24 said:


> Very impressed with the control from the Specticle Flo. Also, it seems the turf has responded the best in in terms of spring greenup.


Specticle flo definitely has its appeal. Due to my lawn being young, I was concerned about the root pruning impact of indaziflam. I *think* the label says not apply within a year or a year and a half of sprigging so it isn't going to be an option for me until Spring 2019.

I'm almost waiting for the industry standard to become something insane like spectacle & prodiamine, a fall and spring app of princep and either monument, revolver, or katana, along with a dormant application of glyphosate for good measure. I think that gives you five different modes of action.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> ...I'm almost waiting for the industry standard to become something insane like spectacle & prodiamine, a fall and spring app of princep and either monument, revolver, or katana, along with a dormant application of glyphosate for good measure. I think that gives you five different modes of action.


You've clearly put a lot of thought/research into this, but I'm struggling to understand how your weed problem could possibly be that bad. :shock:


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Ware said:


> Movingshrub said:
> 
> 
> > ...I'm almost waiting for the industry standard to become something insane like spectacle & prodiamine, a fall and spring app of princep and either monument, revolver, or katana, along with a dormant application of glyphosate for good measure. I think that gives you five different modes of action.
> ...


The above list was hyperbole. Well, that was the intent anyways. Who knows what will be required depending on weed resistance.

The suggestions I got from UGA was to use a mix of prodiamine, simazine, and monument (which is one of the test plot combinations on UT's poa day), and is also the recommendation from Syngenta. I was a bit skeptical at first considering they are the manufacture, but the results have been pleasing.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> The above list was hyperbole.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

The 2017 video was pretty fascinating to watch. I'm very impressed with the Specticle Flo results, but you'd have to take out a 2nd mortgage to get that stuff.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Did anyone watch the 2018 Poa Day broadcast?

I was introduced to Fraize mowing today. Scalping to the WHOLE next level.

Around 9 minutes they show just barricade, talk about resistance, and go on to talk about the benefit to rotating modes of action.

I was glad to see my application method of Barricade, Monument, and Princep at the 24:30 time, looking really good in their test plot.

It was nice to learn that Monument (20:30 in the video) has a lingering impact in the soil in a different way than Revolver and Katana.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Trifloxysulfuron is actually used as a preemergent in field crops under the brand name Envoke. You will not see the preemergent action unless it is applied as a broadcast treatment. I broadcast everything unless I want to be dealing with weeds 12 months out of the year in previously not sprayed areas.


----------

